# Pics of Lola Pink



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Updated pics of Lola Pink and two of Sasha.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Beautiful fluff babies!!! I love the one of them sleeping. so sweet!


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

I love the sleeping one too!


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks! Lola loves sleeping in her toy box! Most of the time she picks her toy box over her bed. 




RudyRoo said:


> Beautiful fluff babies!!! I love the one of them sleeping. so sweet!





mommatee said:


> I love the sleeping one too!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oooohh! lovely to see the updated pics. So adorable :wub: :wub:


----------



## PuppyLove97 (May 4, 2011)

Awww they're truly gorgeous!! More pictures please!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Makes me want a girl even more now! Not fair! But oh, so sweet! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Awwwwh totally LOVE these photos :wub: thank u for sharing


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks for posting these darling pics! I love them all!:wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

They look so cute in their little bows and the one sleeping in the toy box cracks me up! I'd get a neck-ache sleeping like that!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

She is adorable!!!!


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Such gorgeous pups!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sooooooooooooooooooo much cuteness. Both Lola Pink and Sasha look so happy. Lola is growing up (just a little) and is adorable.

Love the pics -- thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Mane - what a face!! :wub::wub: She's to die for as is Sasha. They both look so adorable. And I just LOVE the metroCard toy. How funny is that? I have to look around for them. I never leave home without mine


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Both the girls are sooooooo adorable :wub::wub:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Girl, those babies are eat up with cuteness! Such personality in their tiny faces, too. Just precious.


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

:wub: So adorable!!! 

Love the photos! Keep them coming!


----------



## Baleigh42 (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh my goodness you have the most precious babies!! Love love love the pictures!


----------



## ruxhong (Jul 29, 2011)

It had lovelyWholesale Coach Handbags coach handbags Office Professional 2007


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

so cute xx


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

Love the photos so much esp the sleeping photo :wub:


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Cuteness*

They are lovely!:chili:


----------



## Baleigh42 (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh my goodness they are too pretty! Love!


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

LOL I would to but she loves sleeping liket that. Its so funny she sleeps on her back all this time. 


Hunter's Mom said:


> They look so cute in their little bows and the one sleeping in the toy box cracks me up! I'd get a neck-ache sleeping like that!


I havent seen around any pet boutiques in the city. I actually order it online. Thought it was smaller lol! When it arrived I thought to myself there is no way she can play with that! I was wrong!!!! She loves it.


Snowbody said:


> Mane - what a face!! :wub::wub: She's to die for as is Sasha. They both look so adorable. And I just LOVE the metroCard toy. How funny is that? I have to look around for them. I never leave home without mine


Thanks to everyone for the nice comments! :chili:


----------

